# Antec 900 aufmotzen



## Der_Terminator08 (5. September 2008)

Hi Leute,

ich habe da mal son paar fragen. Ich habe ein Antec 900 als Gehäuse und ich will es von außen und innen ain bisschen aufpäppen. Ich wollte eigentlich so ein paar Lichter ins Gehäuse machen( vll neonröhre ka aber kleiner, LEDs). Könnt ihr mir da vielleicht ein paar empfehlen?
Dan wollte ich mir noch so ein ding kaufen. *link*. Es ist mir wichtig das es einen Kartenleser drin hat und halt so ein Monitor. Gibt es da alternativen? Wenn ihr wollt kann ich noch ein par fotos von meinem Pc machen.

mfg


----------



## Der_Terminator08 (7. September 2008)

Kann mir denn keiner helfen? sind die OK? *link*


----------



## BMW M-Power (7. September 2008)

Warum sollten die nicht ok sein ??

Du kannst auch dein gehäuse von innen lackieren, oder du kannst noch mehr vorrichtungen für Lüfter bohren.

Die Kabel kannst du versuchen zu verstecken.

Du kannst dir aber auch UV-Leuchten kaufen, und anschliessend UV-Aktive Kabel kaufen, sieht derbst geil aus.

Wenn du dann noch nanoxia Lüfter dazu nimmst, sieht die sache noch geiler aus 

Wenn du noch i-welche fragen hast, kannst du dich entweder hier, oder über msn melden 

Gruß
Pascal


----------



## gokzilla (7. November 2008)

Habe auch die Antec NineHundred, die schaut doch auch so geil aus, wieso willst Du noch mehr machen ?


----------



## goldus1990 (5. August 2009)

kauf dir ein atec veris da hast du eingebaute media player tasten usw sowie ein ferbedienung und ein display


----------



## elCh (6. August 2009)

goldus1990 schrieb:


> kauf dir ein atec veris da hast du eingebaute media player tasten usw sowie ein ferbedienung und ein display



Du Totengräber... Der Thread ist fast ein Jahr alt


----------

